# Quick Easy Camping Meal.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

It was cold this morning here in Miami, FL, 74*,made me hungry so potatoes pancake/hash, some eggs and Vienna sausages ,biscuits and boil coffee, quick and easy .
No power no problem this old tool works great as a food processor for the potatoes pancake.
View attachment 7034

the rest is easy just open some cans of sausages into the pan with the eggs and the meal is ready right with the biscuits and coffee.














the pancake is nothing more than the grated potatoes rinse a little with water to removed some of the starch then mix in a little oil,pepper,paprika,salt, fried in a little oil at low heat,covered till potatoes are cook and brown. For camping trips I just precook the grated potatoes (blanched) that way they cook faster at the camp site, just pack them in small zip bags and freeze for the trip or home use.
Enjoy


----------



## LivinGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

Potatos for bfast is always a treat!
Thanks for sharing.


----------

